# Andersons Humic Coated Urea HCU



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

https://andersonsplantnutrient.com/turf/hcu

Anyone use this yet? Found a few places online that sell it but shipping doubles the price. I'd love to get a bag and try it out.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

Check out Reinders. Not sure where you reside in Illinois but they have locations in Rockford and Buffalo Grove.

I bought and had great success.


----------



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

Few hours south of Buffalo Grove. Just far away enough I'd have to have another reason to head that direction. So you had success with the HCU?


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

dschertz said:


> Few hours south of Buffalo Grove. Just far away enough I'd have to have another reason to head that direction. So you had success with the HCU?


For sure. I've been apply small amounts every week for the past month and my lawn is the greenest in the neighborhood. I don't know how well it performs when compared to regular (46-0-0 Urea) but it works for my application.

Personally, I wouldn't go too far out of the way to track this product down. It's great, yes, but there are probably comparable products closer to your location that would work just as good.

*It also dissolves in water very easily. Leaving you with a sprayable solution. (If you're into that)


----------



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ahmed11 (Oct 9, 2018)

Great thread


----------

